# needs help with baits.



## bassfishininbama (Sep 26, 2011)

i have tried a little bit of everything. jigs and pigs, spinner baits, finnesse worms, craws, brush hogs, crankbaits, topwaters, and one swimbait. and still cant catch anything. im fishing on pickwick lake in alabama. i need suggestions for baits that have been workin for other people. thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JeffChastain (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey bassfishin. I've asked the same question lately, and alot of people tell me not to just experiment with type of lure or bait, but colors and presentation. Last week I pulled in two +-3.5 lb spotted bass on a pumpkin seed finesse worm, and all day long before that I didn't get a single hit. I attribute that to the color, because I threw alot of finesse worms that day.


----------



## bassfishininbama (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks. ill give that color finesse worm a try. how were u rigging it and did u fish it wieghtless? and what was the length of it?


----------



## JeffChastain (Sep 27, 2011)

I Fished it Carolina rig, quarter ounce egg weight about 12 
Inches up, 5 inch pumpkin seed finesse on a 5/0. Hope it helps!
You ever fish Logan Martin?


----------



## fish devil (Sep 27, 2011)

:twisted: Keep at it!!!! Put in your time on the water to get results.


----------

